
Classic Programming Quotes - tzury
http://www.storm-consultancy.com/blog/development/random-bits/classic-programming-quotes/
======
WalterBright
"If you must break the loop, do it to sieze power; in all other cases
continue." -- Julius C'ster

------
DanielRibeiro
_There are two hard problems in computer science: cache invalidation, naming
things, and off-by-one errors._

\- Twitted to death. My source:
<http://twitter.com/#!/leahculver/status/26690101915>

------
amalcon
There are two ways of constructing a software design: One way is to make it so
simple that there are obviously no deficiencies, and the other way is to make
it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies. The first method is
far more difficult.

 _-C.A.R. Hoare_

------
bradly
"Some people, when confronted with a problem, think 'I know, I'll use regular
expressions.' Now they have two problems."

~~~
forkandwait
"Some people, when confronted with a problem, think 'I know, I'll use XML.'
Now they have two problems."

~~~
forkandwait
Downvoting? This is actually the quote I heard, though I know regexp'es are
older than XML (and a good deal more useful, if you ask me).

------
Tycho
"When it came to programming, I was the 'go-to' guy in the office. I didn't
know how to write loops."

------
rednum
Similar submission for those who want more programing quotes (recently was
also posted on HN): [http://www.devtopics.com/101-great-computer-programming-
quot...](http://www.devtopics.com/101-great-computer-programming-quotes/)

------
djacobs

      Saying that Java is good because it works on all platforms
      is like saying anal sex is good because it works on all
      genders.
    

Okay, let's be clear. Anachronistic != Classic.

------
__mt0d
Complementary: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/58640/great-
programming-q...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/58640/great-programming-
quotes-closed)

------
angrycoder
There are three ways of doing things around here: the right way, the wrong
way, and the way that I do it.

 _Robert De Niro ~ Casino_

------
gruseom
[http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/14/quotes-
unco...](http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/14/quotes-uncovered-
the-universe-and-stupidity/)

------
WalterBright
"I came, I coded, I crashed" -- Julius C'ster

------
WalterBright
"The double is cast" -- Julius C'ster

~~~
jrockway
"Segmentation fault (core dumped)" -- Program using cstrs.

------
alkavan

      Debugging is twice as hard as writing the code in the first place.
      Therefore, if you write the code as cleverly as possible,
      you are, by definition, not smart enough to debug it.
      - Brian Kernighan

my fav :)

